# Surefire 6PX Pro 9.11 Commemorative Limited Edition......Registry anyone?



## think2x (Jan 20, 2012)

So, my best friend and new flashaholic really wanted one of these when he saw it. It was going to be his first "real" light so I thought I'd give him a little push and we ordered a pair, one for him and the other for myself. My curiosity has me wondering how many of these 1000 lights found there way to CPF members hands. 

#0012.............Rat
#0016.............jamesmtl514
#0017.............jamesmtl514
#0018.............Rat
#0057.............Tsz Kin
#0072.............880arm
#0082.............Solscud007
#0116.............JLC
#0176.............luisma
#0186.............zdeuce
#0202.............bound
#0213.............mcoccia
#0222.............LE6920
#0269.............LE6920
#0313.............Heyjowee
#0334.............Heyjowee
#0348.............880arm
#0351.............Toohotruk
#0367.............ChuckO
#0373.............john-paul
#0374.............Tsz Kin
#0382.............RedLed
#0383.............john-paul
#0405.............electromage
#0408.............Bogie
#0450.............Toohotruk
#0500.............luisma
#0501.............Mr. Freeze
#0520.............neal71
#0553.............john-paul
#0576.............john-paul
#0583.............skillet
#0601.............tigerledz
#0707.............ToyTank
#0713.............ToyTank
#0719.............ToyTank
#0736.............H2Orower
#0756.............john-paul
#0764.............sassaquin
#0781.............ToyTank
#0786.............Silgt
#0816.............MBentz
#0826.............rockhong01
#0835.............LE6920
#0878.............chicojneto
#0924.............Eric242
#0939.............Benchiew
#0971.............Toohotruk
#0972.............mcoccia
#1000.............Silgt


----------



## tobrien (Jan 21, 2012)

I have #0176 

I sold #0736 to H2ORower (great buyer)!!


----------



## skillet (Jan 21, 2012)

#0583 here in the Bluegrass

Gordon


----------



## think2x (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was starting to feel like the odd man out here. :sigh:

BTW:#0116 is a really tint lottery WINNER here, the whitest of whites!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 22, 2012)

am I the only one noticing it seems like most of us have xx6 lights?


----------



## think2x (Jan 22, 2012)

I did not notice that, funny.


tobrien said:


> am I the only one noticing it seems like most of us have xx6 lights?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 22, 2012)

I have:

#0351
#0450 and
#0971


----------



## think2x (Jan 22, 2012)

Toohotruk said:


> I have:
> 
> #0351
> #0450 and
> #0971



Nice! updated.


----------



## neal71 (Jan 22, 2012)

My dad has #0520


----------



## LE6920 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have 
222
269
835


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder would anyone get #911


----------



## think2x (Jan 23, 2012)

Updated.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 23, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> I wonder would anyone get #911



They sold that one on ebay for $414.11 on 9/11/11.


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 3, 2012)

Please add me to the list! :thumbsup: I just received #0736 in the mail after purchasing it from *tobrien*. Cool light! Thanks for the smooth transaction tobrien.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 3, 2012)

H2Orower said:


> Please add me to the list! :thumbsup: I just received #0736 in the mail after purchasing it from *tobrien*. Cool light! Thanks for the smooth transaction tobrien.


anytime man! you paid promptly!


----------



## think2x (Feb 3, 2012)

H2Orower said:


> Please add me to the list! :thumbsup: I just received #0736 in the mail after purchasing it from *tobrien*. Cool light! Thanks for the smooth transaction tobrien.



:thumbsup: Gotcha.


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don´t have one yet, but #924 is on it´s way to me. Just a few days longer....

Eric


----------



## think2x (Feb 4, 2012)

Eric242 said:


> I don´t have one yet, but #924 is on it´s way to me. Just a few days longer....
> 
> Eric



I went ahead and added you.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am #82 of 1000


----------



## H2Orower (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm glad you posted your picture *Solscud007* because it answered a question that I've been wondering about concerning this light since I received mine recently. Just to the left of the "S" in Surefire it appears as though there is a circular indentation, almost as if there was a machining error or something accidentally stamped the side of the tubing. I've been wondering if mine was the only one, but evidentially it is not. 

Does anybody's light NOT have this mark/indentation? Guess it really doesn't matter, I'm just curious... It's not like I'm going to try and return it to Surefire or anything.


----------



## sassaquin (Feb 10, 2012)

Number 764 will always have a prominent place of honor in my display case.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 10, 2012)

H2Orower said:


> I'm glad you posted your picture *Solscud007* because it answered a question that I've been wondering about concerning this light since I received mine recently. Just to the left of the "S" in Surefire it appears as though there is a circular indentation, almost as if there was a machining error or something accidentally stamped the side of the tubing. I've been wondering if mine was the only one, but evidentially it is not.
> 
> Does anybody's light NOT have this mark/indentation? Guess it really doesn't matter, I'm just curious... It's not like I'm going to try and return it to Surefire or anything.



I think they ALL have it...I have a regular 6PX Pro with the mark, and I read that the new Fury lights have it as well. I'm beginning to think it's put there on purpose.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 10, 2012)

Toohotruk said:


> I think they ALL have it...I have a regular 6PX Pro with the mark, and I read that the new Fury lights have it as well. I'm beginning to think it's put there on purpose.



Nah. Its probably just a minor error in the coding of the CNC. Someone is too lazy to fix it. Or maybe it is a QC issue that is just over looked. Not sure what post processes are done right after the CNC


----------



## zdeuce (Feb 11, 2012)

well I finally decided to quit lurking and actually join so i'm claiming my #186! :wave:

#0186.............think2x(BF) I'll change this if he joins instead of just lurks


----------



## think2x (Feb 11, 2012)

zdeuce said:


> well I finally decided to quit lurking and actually join so i'm claiming my #186! :wave:
> 
> #0186.............think2x(BF) I'll change this if he joins instead of just lurks


Finally! Got it changed for ya. :thumbsup:

BTW::welcome:


----------



## Heyjowee (Feb 11, 2012)

313 and 334 here.


----------



## dorgabri (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## Tsz Kin (Feb 16, 2012)

#SN0057
#SN0374
from Hong Kong


----------



## think2x (Feb 17, 2012)

UPDATED


----------



## Tana (Feb 21, 2012)

SN 0501 here with gold flat Xeno bezel ring... nice and rounded number...


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 21, 2012)

think2x said:


> I went ahead and added you.


I finaly got it today


----------



## Rat (Feb 26, 2012)

#0018 here
It is on its way I will post a picture as soon as I receive it.

Cheers


----------



## Rat (Mar 12, 2012)

Big surprise for me today. It was my birthday 12th march and my wife gave me a torch for my birthday and I always thought she hated them.
The surprise got even better she got me a Surefire 6PX Pro 9.11 Commemorative torch. Not just any one she somehow got me number #0012 the date of my birthday 
She will never know about number 18 when it turns up.


So you can add number #0012 to the list.

Cheers


----------



## think2x (Mar 12, 2012)

Updated.

BTW: Anyone out there wanna sell me #0013 or #0023?


----------



## tobrien (Mar 13, 2012)

Rat said:


> Big surprise for me today. It was my birthday 12th march and my wife gave me a torch for my birthday and I always thought she hated them.
> The surprise got even better she got me a Surefire 6PX Pro 9.11 Commemorative torch. Not just any one she somehow got me number #0012 the date of my birthday
> She will never know about number 18 when it turns up.
> 
> ...


that's awesome! congrats!


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 19, 2012)

Do flashlight collectors go for this type of thing?
I thought only the normal issues are sort after since the commemorative ones are usually to be found in the same place.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 19, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> Do flashlight collectors go for this type of thing?
> I thought only the normal issues are sort after since the commemorative ones are usually to be found in the same place.


well, i'm basically a beginner collector. plus, as an American, it's nice having one 

edit: I'm unsure if a 'serious' collector would go for these 9/11 editions though.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 19, 2012)

IMO this is one of best looking lights from Surefire.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 19, 2012)

Granted that these surefires are kind of sexy and attractive. And it is for a good cause. It is also to say that Americans did not forget the fallen. I am asking from the perspective of a collector. 

I am going to get some myself. A breadth of fresh air if you ask me.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 23, 2012)

I've got a couple to add to the list

#72
#348

I've tried to find some special significance in those numbers but other than the fact they add up to 420 I can't come up with anything. :shrug:


----------



## ToyTank (Apr 23, 2012)

I've got a few of these to add.
#707 has already seen some abuse and shows it but more my fault bored for 18650 that head did not want to come off:sweat:

#713 I am keeping mint in the box.

#786-719-781 I intend to sell, gift or trade on a rainy day

I really like the color and feel of it. Makes my 6P hosts feel blocky and obsolete.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 23, 2012)

How 'bout some pics of the beater one?


----------



## think2x (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, let's see the beater! I traded mine off for fear of using it and messing it up.


----------



## BenChiew (May 19, 2012)

This is indeed an attractive flashlight.


----------



## Bogie (May 19, 2012)

If any of you guys come across #468 I'm a Fire Captain in NYC and that is my badge # I would buy it out right from you or get a replacement and trade for it. Thanks


----------



## tobrien (May 20, 2012)

Bogie said:


> If any of you guys come across #468 I'm a Fire Captain in NYC and that is my badge # I would buy it out right from you or get a replacement and trade for it. Thanks



i hope you're able to get it!


----------



## Solscud007 (May 21, 2012)

Bogie said:


> If any of you guys come across #468 I'm a Fire Captain in NYC and that is my badge # I would buy it out right from you or get a replacement and trade for it. Thanks




Have you called the Firestore directly to see if they still have it for sale?


----------



## Bogie (May 21, 2012)

I checked with them First no go on that #


----------



## Toohotruk (May 21, 2012)

You should post a WTB (want to buy) on the CPFMP if you haven't already. Maybe the person that has it will make a deal for you, who knows? 

It's worth a shot. :shrug:


----------



## ChuckO (Jul 18, 2012)

I now own #367


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 27, 2012)

I have #16, #17 and #939.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 28, 2012)

#158 sold on Ebay with just the Red body - Head & Tail were switched to black components.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes. I saw that.....


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 28, 2012)

I sold 719 and 786 on CPFMP:mecry:


----------



## rockhong01 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've gotten #0826, a great looking anodized and memorable light!


----------



## think2x (Sep 10, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Bogie (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought #408 off the bay before there all gone. Offer will stand to trade for #468 if it ever pops up this light won't leave the house.


----------



## Rat (Sep 17, 2012)

think2x said:


> Updated.






Benchiew said:


> I have #16, #17 and #939.


----------



## think2x (Sep 17, 2012)

Rat said:


> think2x said:
> 
> 
> > Updated.
> ...



Sorry about that Ben.

Nice catch Rat.

NOW it's updated. (I think)

Jamie


----------



## 880arm (Sep 18, 2012)

880arm said:


> #72
> #348



Two more for you to add (Post #40)


----------



## think2x (Sep 19, 2012)

880arm said:


> Two more for you to add (Post #40)



Man I'm slippin'. I went back and checked every post this time so hopefully I got it right this time. Thanks 880arm


----------



## 880arm (Sep 19, 2012)

think2x said:


> Man I'm slippin'. I went back and checked every post this time so hopefully I got it right this time. Thanks 880arm



No prob. I started to go through the whole list last night but it required too much concentration for me. Hats off to you for maintaining this in the first place!


----------



## electromage (Oct 30, 2012)

I have #0405.

Still in box.


----------



## tigerledz (Nov 4, 2012)

*#601 MIB. :wave:




*​


----------



## bound (Nov 9, 2012)

My SN：0202
:naughty:


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 28, 2012)

think2x said:


> #0719.............ToyTank
> #0781.............ToyTank



These lights have found homes with other CPF members. I no longer own them. Thank you for making this thread think2x.


----------



## luisma (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought I would add to the list middle of the 1000 run I have the 500th of the series. Very beautiful light.
luisma


----------



## Silgt (Dec 30, 2012)

#786 + #1000 checking in


----------



## Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Silgt said:


> #786 + #1000 checking in



You got No:1000 the very last one made. That's almost as good as No:0001 :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## think2x (Dec 31, 2012)

Updated (I hope)


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 31, 2012)

Silgt said:


> #786 + #1000 checking in



I'm glad I didn't send the #786 to be an only child:twothumbs

Edit: 


think2x said:


> Updated (I hope)



I sold #719 on CPFMP I hope they find their way here

thanks for keeping the list!


----------



## luisma (Jan 3, 2013)

Just bought 0176 from tobrien it sits right next to the bigger sister 0500, two nice looking shelf queens.

Thanks 

Luisma


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm now the proud owner of 16&17


----------



## BenChiew (Jan 3, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I'm now the proud owner of 16&17



Thumbs Up James.


----------



## think2x (Jan 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 5, 2013)

Silgt said:


> #786 + #1000 checking in



You got #1000 of a SF limited run of 1000 lights?!?!?!

How the heck did you pull that one off?

That is AWESOME my man.. Congrats!


----------



## Bogie (Jan 5, 2013)

TheFireStore who commissioned these stated that it would be auctioned off I believe


----------



## cland72 (Jul 19, 2013)

Man, really wish I picked up a few of these back when they were approx $80-90. Seems like they will certainly be collector's items down the road. Beautiful lights too.


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone know the owner of #97? I was on the 97th floor of Tower Two, and that would interest me (although I am currently broke now.... )
Thanks


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hm, I thought I mentioned it already but I guess it was just a thought...... #0924 is no longer with me. I sold it in a selling spree in april. It´s still with a CPF member, PLT.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 28, 2013)

AnotherADDiction said:


> Does anyone know the owner of #97? I was on the 97th floor of Tower Two, and that would interest me (although I am currently broke now.... )
> Thanks



WOW!!! You must have one incredible story to tell, I'm glad you made it out alive!


----------



## MBentz (Aug 15, 2013)

I just learned of this light yesterday. That's what I get for taking a break from the flashlight world I guess. I'm bumping this thread because I am in the market for one of these. Especially number 513. Details can be found in the following link. 

[url]http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?298975-WTB-SureFire-6PX-9-11-Edition![/URL]


----------



## RedLED (Aug 15, 2013)

Checking in with number 0382/1000. 

Just noticed this check in thread today, however number 382 has been in the back of the safe since June 2011, when I bought it.

I have the packing list in the box, with everything that came with it but the receipt is in my flashlight files, most from that time have been taken to my archival storage facility, the same one **** Cheney would go when we went to DEFCON 4, and that is where the receipt is. I am almost certain there was a sale on these that summer, and I paid $68.00 for it?

When I was first out of high school in the late 70's I was an engineer for the CDF and my first engine was 38, and my light, 382, has 38 in it. Not bad since they said you could not ask for a specific number.

Mine too, is a nice clean white tint. 

While I am not 100% about the price, I do remember these lights did not fly off the shelves whatsoever, is there a historian here with regard to these lights? It would be nice to have more information on something I really forgot about until today.

Best,

RL


----------



## think2x (Aug 15, 2013)

RedLed said:


> Checking in with number 0382/1000.
> 
> I am almost certain there was a sale on these that summer, and I paid $68.00 for it?



Gotcha. 

BTW When I ordered mine and zdeuce's they were $60 each. Mine's long gone but he still has his.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought my first (#72) on 10/9/2011 and paid $79.99. When I bought my second one (#348) on 11/27/2011, it was $54.39 after a 15% discount.

They really are great looking lights. I'm surprised they didn't sell any better than they did.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 15, 2013)

RedLed said:


> While I am not 100% about the price, I do remember these lights did not fly off the shelves whatsoever, is there a historian here with regard to these lights? It would be nice to have more information on something I really forgot about until today.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL


When something is new and plentiful sometimes, (1000 available) they seem to go out in dribs and drabs but once all gone, the collectability factor kicks in and then they start going for more money. I believe # 911 went for some $700-$800 if my memory is correct.


----------



## Rat (Aug 16, 2013)

#616 only sold two days ago. They are going up in price these days #616 sold for $243-

If I come across one in my travels I will send you a PM.

cheers


----------



## RedLED (Aug 16, 2013)

LumensMaximus said:


> When something is new and plentiful sometimes, (1000 available) they seem to go out in dribs and drabs but once all gone, the collectability factor kicks in and then they start going for more money. I believe # 911 went for some $700-$800 if my memory is correct.



So true, plus now I remember some group or something stating they were trying to profit from 9-11, even though they made a donation and had a sanction from Surefire. I think this may have stalled sales at mid point?


----------



## RedLED (Aug 16, 2013)

Rat said:


> #616 only sold two days ago. They are going up in price these days #616 sold for $243-
> 
> If I come across one in my travels I will send you a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 16, 2013)

If only I had better hindsight.....


----------



## tobrien (Aug 16, 2013)

Rat said:


> #616 only sold two days ago. They are going up in price these days #616 sold for $243-
> 
> If I come across one in my travels I will send you a PM.
> 
> cheers



Geez Louise. 

But isn't 616 technically supposed to be the "devils number?" That may have something to do with #616 getting $243.xx 

I'm thinking that because some conspiracy theorists posted (most likely photoshopped) pics around the web saying "YOU CAN SEE SATAN'S FACE IN THE CLOUD OF SMOKE" 

That being said, if some random number like #832 (making up a number here) sold it wouldn't fetch as much, in my opinion 


— Sent from my "not going to be released this century" iPad 62 'Quad' running iNOS (Apple's future neural interface OS) with the teleportation upgrade on Tapatalk 0.0.1.4 (beta) while Remote Desktop'd into Windows 98 SE.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 16, 2013)

Isn't the evil number 666? :thinking:


----------



## MBentz (Aug 20, 2013)

Proud new owner of number 816.


----------



## think2x (Aug 20, 2013)

Updated


----------



## Bogie (Jan 13, 2014)

#526 has been up on eBay for awhile. 


Still searching for #468


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wncranger (Jan 13, 2014)

tobrien said:


> Geez Louise.
> 
> But isn't 616 technically supposed to be the "devils number?" That may have something to do with #616 getting $243.xx
> 
> I'm thinking that because some conspiracy theorists posted (most likely photoshopped) pics around the web saying "YOU CAN SEE SATAN'S FACE IN THE CLOUD OF SMOKE"



From Revelation 13:18 KJV, "Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six." :devil:


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. Still looking to buy #513. If anyone has it I'd love to buy it, or trade mine plus some cash for it.


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Aug 11, 2014)

well, you can change #501 from tana into mr.freeze


----------



## @cafecomfacas (Nov 1, 2014)

Just got the #878! Count me in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 880arm (Nov 1, 2014)

chicojneto said:


> Just got the #878! Count me in!



Nice! :twothumbs

If anyone runs across *#880* we need to talk! :buddies:


----------



## think2x (Nov 2, 2014)

chicojneto said:


> Just got the #878! Count me in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




Updated


----------



## MBentz (May 28, 2015)

Bump for those that haven't seen this thread. Also, I am still looking for #513!


----------



## Bogie (May 28, 2015)

523 is on the Marketplace


----------



## mcoccia (May 31, 2015)

I have 972 on a display shelf. I also have 213 which is used around the house.


----------



## think2x (Jun 18, 2015)

Updated


----------



## john-paul (Aug 11, 2015)

Just found this thread I've been away for a while. I have 383, 553, 576, and 756. My dad has 373, so that is five more for the list if you are still updating.


----------



## think2x (Aug 13, 2015)

updated


----------



## Search (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm currently looking for one of these. Didn't catch the one on the marketplace, if anyone here is thinking of selling I'd like to talk


----------

